# Ruby proof fencing



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

To prevent this........


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I am contemplating some of this......


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Ah does this mean that Ruby and Ted can't carry on their courtship ? 

Not sure how this will go down .... 

xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Does Ruby proof fence exist? She is certainly determined


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's one of my favorite pictures she's so cute hanging on the fence She's a little character for sure!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You'd think she had opposable thumbs with her talent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love Ruby so much

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Does Ted still have his pony friend...
Poor Ruby, she will have to stay home with Randy Ralph


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

love, love , love that picture of Ruby! hmmm, not sure if the window thing would work, maybe she would just use it as a foothold/step! I reckon a whole new fence with the slats going up instead of across maybe the only way, or buying lots of kennel run panels and having them instead of a fence!! may feel as if you are all in prison though!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SPIDER POO SPIDER POO!! go Ruby Go! lol


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> To prevent this........



Tracey, I'm still trying to figure out how she got this far. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I think it would be such a shame to curb Ruby's enthusiasm to escape and entertain us all. She really is a bit of a naughty girl , fearless and so full of character. I hope she outwits all your attempts to keep her four paws on the ground, Ruby was born to climb..such a clever girl !

Val


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe you should take her along to one of the indoor climbing walls, perhaps she could start a whole new craze of dog climbing groups!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! What a little monkey bum!

I think you need a fence that slants inwards! It's the only way 

Hmm maybe not as Ted could climb on up and over.. What a dilemma you're in


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Does Ted still have his pony friend...
> Poor Ruby, she will have to stay home with Randy Ralph


Pony friend ???? Haha
Balloo IV is a prized thoroughbred 
And I've just caught ruby bonking Ralph - she's crazy
As soon as I put my wellies on to go out, she starts humping my leg 
I think she has a fetich for purple rubber!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think ruby is repeatedly doing this fence climbing up and over for attention.
She is relentless - and until I can put some fencing panels in I'm constantly on high alert when the door is open (constant at my house in the nice weather)
But when she's up and over - in a flash, she's so good at it now, she does tend to trot along to the gate to be let back in, as I'm constantly panicking shouting "treats ruby" to entice her back. 
She thinks it's the best and easiest way to get a treat!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> SPIDER POO SPIDER POO!! go Ruby Go! lol


Haha - I'll have to see if I can get some of Billy's spider man outfit on her & film it with the tune :furious::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I think ruby is repeatedly doing this fence climbing up and over for attention.
> She is relentless - and until I can put some fencing panels in I'm constantly on high alert when the door is open (constant at my house in the nice weather)
> But when she's up and over - in a flash, she's so good at it now, she does tend to trot along to the gate to be let back in, as I'm constantly panicking shouting "treats ruby" to entice her back.
> She thinks it's the best and easiest way to get a treat!


She is a very clever girl, I think you need to film her doing this and share it with us.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> SPIDER POO SPIDER POO!! go Ruby Go! lol


Have been humming this tune since I read it last night! We need to keep going with the lyrics, and get a video of her.


Put Ruby in her spider suit Tracey and video her climbing the walls from all angles. It'll go viral and you'll be rich! Maybe Grove can do the audio bit for you?

The lyrics will need a bit of tweaking too.

Spider poo, spider poo, look what this lovely dog can do....

Here are the originals

Spiderman, Spiderman, 
Does whatever a spider can. 
Spins a web, any size. 
Catches thieves- just like flies. 
Look out! Here comes the Spiderman. 

Is he strong? Listen, bud. 
He's got radioactive blood. 
Can he swing, from a thread? 
Take a look overhead. 
Hey, there! There goes the Spiderman! 

In the chill of night, at the scene of a crime, 
like a streak of light, 
he arrives, just in time! 

Spiderman, Spiderman, 
friendly neighborhood Spiderman. 
Wealth and fame? He's ignored. 
Action is his reward. 
Look out! There goes the Spiderman!

Spiderman, Spiderman, 
friendly neighborhood Spiderman. 
Wealth and fame? He's ignored 
(He's Ignored)
Action is his reward. 
Look out! (LOOK OUT!) 
Here comes the Spiderman!

In the chill of night, at the scene of a crime, 
like a streak of light, 
he arrives, just in time! 

Spiderman, Spiderman, 
Does whatever a spider can. 
Spins a web, any size. 
Catches thieves- just like flies. 
Look out! Here comes the Spiderman. 

Spiderman, Spiderman, 
friendly neighborhood Spiderman. 
Wealth and fame? He's ignored. 
Action is his reward. 
Look out! 
Here comes the Spiderman!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha!! It's a challenge I shall rise to...... I know I gave Billy's smaller spider man costume away  I'm sure there is a mask somewhere

So the words been...... (Copyright by tinman 22nd may 2014)

Spiderpoo Spiderpoo
Does what ever a cockerpoo can
Climbs a fence, any size
Just goes up - on the rise
Lookout here comes the spider poo

Is she strong, crazy too
Goes by the name of ruby roo
Can she climb up a fence
Take a look - she has no sense
Hey there, there goes the spider poo

In the chill of the night - at the scene of the crime,
Like a streak of light
She climbs over - just in time!

Spiderpoo Spiderpoo
Friendly cockapoo Spiderpoo
Red and furry, she's ignored
Yellow doggy is her reward
Look out - there goes the Spiderpoo!!!

Etc etc
Graphics to follow!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Too funny for words! Tracey you have missed your calling, instead of rehab you should be in the film world!

Now I'll be humming Rubyroo, Rubyroo, does whatever she wants to do....all afternoon! I'll look for a spiderman suit around here and send it if it turns up.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

That is so funny!


----------

